# High-Energy Batteries Coming to Market



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

High-Energy Batteries Coming to Market.

*Rechargeable zinc-air batteries can store three times the energy of a lithium-ion battery.*



> A Swiss company says it has developed rechargeable zinc-air batteries that can store three times the energy of lithium ion batteries, by volume, while costing only half as much. ReVolt, of Staefa, Switzerland, plans to sell small "button cell" batteries for hearing aids starting next year and to incorporate its technology into ever larger batteries, introducing cell-phone and electric bicycle batteries in the next few years. It is also starting to develop large-format batteries for electric vehicles.


-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I want one for my laptop!

3 times the energy, hope they don't burst into flames like some Lion's did.


----------

